# Kiwifarms darknet arc?



## 1-800 (Sep 3, 2022)

title


----------



## Blouie (Sep 3, 2022)

Jersh said that he'd rather let the site go down then move it to the darknet.
I think he said that in one of the recent streams.


----------



## School Shooter (Sep 3, 2022)

We can't let the troons win


----------



## David Brown (Sep 3, 2022)

Blouie said:


> Jersh said that he'd rather let the site go down then move it to the darknet.
> I think he said that in one of the recent streams.


I recall him saying he would rather let the site go down than to be forced to team up with anime people. I could be wrong.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 4, 2022)

All non-mainstream sites are going to be on Tor and I2p in a few years.

The future is now, old man...


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Sep 4, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> All non-mainstream sites are going to be on Tor and I2p in a few years.
> 
> The future is now, old man...



The real internet, as in the internet of 1.0 days, is basically Tor/I2P now.  The clear pretty much just belongs to normies and glowies now thanks to corporate and government meddling.   

That said I'd like this site to hang on as long as possible, out of spite if nothing else.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 4, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> All non-mainstream sites are going to be on Tor and I2p in a few years.
> 
> The future is now, old man...





Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> The real internet, as in the internet of 1.0 days, is basically Tor/I2P now.  The clear pretty much just belongs to normies and glowies now thanks to corporate and government meddling.
> 
> That said I'd like this site to hang on as long as possible, out of spite if nothing else.


So should we start building our own hidden wiki or what?
Go back to the old days of Yahoo with a directory just sitting there.


----------



## dilettante (Sep 4, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> So should we start building our own hidden wiki or what?
> Go back to the old days of Yahoo with a directory just sitting there.


I was literally just thinking about this. I'm not that familiar with Tor browsing so a handy list of .onion links would be a life saver. 
The clearnet died a long time ago.


----------



## MachineGunBoogie (Sep 4, 2022)

Darknet is slow. Kiwifarms already ran like a fat chick. Currently cant even get videos to load right now. I understand why deepnet is slow, but it still sucks.

Maybe it will keep most of the spergs and newfags out.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 4, 2022)

dilettante said:


> I was literally just thinking about this. I'm not that familiar with Tor browsing so a handy list of .onion links would be a life saver.
> The clearnet died a long time ago.


Kiwifarms is http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion/
And the search engine Ahmia is http://juhanurmihxlp77nkq76byazcldy2hlmovfu2epvl5ankdibsot4csyd.onion/
but I don't really know of much else to be honest.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 4, 2022)

Darknet Live


			http://darkzzx4avcsuofgfez5zq75cqc4mprjvfqywo45dfcaxrwqg6qrlfid.onion/
		


News of drug busts and the like involving the Dark Web.
But also a directory (not exhaustive of course) of .onion sites.


----------



## Catboy Ranch (Sep 4, 2022)

Tor is slow

I2P is mostly old skids trading CP

Yggdrasil is new and fast and most of the users are Russian


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 4, 2022)

At least right now, Tor is the one with the virtue of being accessible to the masses.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 4, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> Tor is slow
> 
> I2P is mostly old skids trading CP
> 
> Yggdrasil is new and fast and most of the users are Russian



Tor is slow now, wasn't in the past, but now it's fuk't. I really don't know why it's so slow now, first time I noticed it was when all of Tor went down for a couple hours on Jan 6 during the protest.

I2P is more resilient than Tor, basically impossible to knock offline. (Tor depends on dedicated indexing servers, I2P makes every user an indexing server) and it has become quite fast over the past year. Plenty of great sites that do not allow any CP whatsoever. Kelvinchan is a good chan site on I2P. Big downside, it's hard for retards to configure it and get in. Big upside, it's hard for retards to configure it and get in. Other big downside, it's written in Java, but there is a C implementation too; I2PD

Yggdrasil provides absolutely no anonymity, because all data is sent directly from sender to recipient with no additional hops (onion routing) thus you know the originating IP of all data sent/received.


----------



## gata (Sep 4, 2022)

I'd rather not because I'm lazy. 
 The amount of times this site has be ddos'd, removed from legitimate services and all was a good and annoying exercise of finding alternatives to stay as is out of spite.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 4, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> All non-mainstream sites are going to be on Tor and I2p in a few years.
> 
> The future is now, old man...


I remember hearing jokes about how well have to go to tor to laugh at weirdos. It seems like it’ll be a reality now.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 4, 2022)

If you don't mind a few extra steps to download images and videos, along with (probably) giving up the convenience of phoneposting, Usenet newsgroups make a lot of sense.

Granted, one's experiences with newsgroups will vary based on which news server they use and it's policies wrt binaries and/or retention. However as it's a decentralised store-and-forward network, it's very difficult (if not impossible) to scrub all traces of a post made there.

Last time I checked, some news servers had posts dating back to the '80a still on there.

It's also a good way to filter out normies and other retards, especially if replies to a post take hours or days to come through instead of just seconds.

Then there are FidoNet style networks, but that's realistically only any good for pure text posts.


----------



## Chocola (Sep 4, 2022)

Blouie said:


> Jersh said that he'd rather let the site go down then move it to the darknet.
> I think he said that in one of the recent streams.


why is he so difficult, it's a stupid hill to die on. darknet is just a darknet


----------



## Jump (Sep 4, 2022)

Kiwifarms is the fastest TOR site I have ever used...when its not being DDoSed. 

Right now its faster then .ru for me.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 5, 2022)

At this point (just read Josh's latest Telegram), it looks like Darknet is the only way forward.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 5, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> Tor is slow now, wasn't in the past, but now it's fuk't. I really don't know why it's so slow now


Probably because all the entry and exit relays are controlled by the FBI who are sniffing every piece of data they can.
I'm only half joking...



Chocola said:


> why is he so difficult, it's a stupid hill to die on. darknet is just a darknet


Literally the only reason kiwifarms is lasted this long is because Jersh is Jersh. 



Gunter Hatherer said:


> At this point (just read Josh's latest Telegram), it looks like Darknet is the only way forward.


Most reliable. 
He'll probably try some other solutions which is just buying time until some troon finds a new vector of attack (read: bitching) but at the end of the day is seems circumventing the existing big corporations and governments (which is kinda the point of things like TOR) is always being to be the reliable option.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Sep 5, 2022)

Some people might not know this but with Brave browser using Tor is as simple as opening a new private window. You don't have to download a separate browser just for tor. But if KF goes full onion forever maybe it will be an impulse for me to get another laptop, install some privacy oriented linux distro and go full schizo in the darknet. Because I expect many more sites to be forced to go into darknet or just be gone in the near future. Pretty much everyone who starts to complain about lowering living standards is already being labelled a Russian troll and that's not just a slippery slope to start removing everything from the internet left and right citing some wartime emergency, it's a cliff


----------



## Positron (Sep 5, 2022)

Does Brave Browser caches under Tor?  I'm using Tor Browser and my only quibble is that it doesn't cache.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 5, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> Granted, one's experiences with newsgroups will vary based on which news server they use and it's policies wrt binaries and/or retention. However as it's a decentralised store-and-forward network, it's very difficult (if not impossible) to scrub all traces of a post made there.


I'd laugh if the final form of KF is just decentralized NNTP with end to end encryption.

Man, talk about barriers to entry...


----------



## Conefused By Alphabets (Sep 5, 2022)

@Null already uses oxen/lokinet, I don't know if it is simple to run an open Session group, it will be like vanilla telegram but for people who don't want to give out their phone numbers.



eternal dog mongler said:


> I'd laugh if the final form of KF is just decentralized NNTP with end to end encryption.
> 
> Man, talk about barriers to entry...


Horrifying thought but hilarious. Many sites have ended up to become such a place, forgoing UX, UI, and the lack of purpose bleeds out the site in the end. Good thing KF isn't devoid of purpose, and kiwis can still gather around for a good laugh no matter what happens.


----------



## moonman1488 (Sep 5, 2022)

Just use Tor as the site's primary means of being accessed. It's actually running pretty fast for me and having Tor as a barrier of entry will keep out a lot of the retards from Reddit that had been plaguing the site before any of this even started.


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Sep 5, 2022)

Is Tor really considered darknet if I can just go on the google play store and download it?


----------



## Grub (Sep 5, 2022)

Unexpected Genitals said:


> Is Tor really considered darknet if I can just go on the google play store and download it?


Darknet just means it's not indexed on the clearnet. That's literally all it means. A college or corporate intranet is a darknet.


----------



## urr13 account (Sep 5, 2022)

Do everyone else site colors change too or am i having a stroke?


----------



## Grub (Sep 5, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Do everyone else site colors change too or am i having a stroke?


Based purple darkweb farms logo


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 5, 2022)

I still hate niggers and trannies.


----------



## coy toy (Sep 5, 2022)

Grub said:


> Darknet just means it's not indexed on the clearnet. That's literally all it means. A college or corporate intranet is a darknet.


Is that so? Growing up, "deep web" and "dark web" were terms that got thrown around incessantly in cop and crime shows, such that I never really understood the difference or the terminology itself.
So is this it? Turning on Tor and getting on the farms is Le Evil Dark Web?
I was under the impression it was all about hiring hitmen and selling children. Sad !


----------



## Grub (Sep 5, 2022)

coy toy said:


> Is that so? Growing up, "deep web" and "dark web" were terms that got thrown around incessantly in cop and crime shows, such that I never really understood the difference or the terminology itself.
> So is this it? Turning on Tor and getting on the farms is Le Evil Dark Web?
> I was under the impression it was all about hiring hitmen and selling children. Sad !


Cop and crime shows are make believe. There's hitmen and children selling on dark web websites, there's also hitmen and child selling on non dark web sites.

Turning on tor allows you to connect through tor's overlay network that conceals your IP and bounces you across a network of other servers to wherever you're trying to connect to. Just because a website has a .onion url doesn't necessarily even make it a 'dark website' to begin with.


----------



## Lucario (Sep 5, 2022)

coy toy said:


> Is that so? Growing up, "deep web" and "dark web" were terms that got thrown around incessantly in cop and crime shows, such that I never really understood the difference or the terminology itself.
> So is this it? Turning on Tor and getting on the farms is Le Evil Dark Web?
> I was under the impression it was all about hiring hitmen and selling children. Sad !


Yes, this is the 'dark web' that we are using. Onion sites are really overblown in the media and it's just a tool to provide better anonymity for users and (in some cases) anonymity for website hosters. Also the 'dark web' isn't even limited to Onion sites! There is i2p and that is also the 'dark web.'



> I was under the impression it was all about hiring hitmen and selling children. Sad !


You deffo can do that, but most of the 'hitmen' sites that I have seen are scams. No idea about human trafficking sites, but you can get illegal substances easily through Tor.


----------



## Niggergante (Sep 5, 2022)

Blouie said:


> Jersh said that he'd rather let the site go down then move it to the darknet.
> I think he said that in one of the recent streams.


Is the dark net without any DNS or just the mainstream ones, because if it's just the mainstream ones I'd argue we're already on the dark net.


----------



## Lucario (Sep 5, 2022)

Niggergante said:


> Is the dark net without any DNS or just the mainstream ones, because if it's just the mainstream ones I'd argue we're already on the dark net.


We are already on the 'dark net' since we aren't accessing the site through 'clear net' means. Instead, we are accessing a Onion site (Kiwifarms). If you are curious on how this process exactly works, there is a really nice Stack Exchange post here:








						How do onion addresses exactly work?
					

I understand that the .onion address is a public key of sorts, but not much more than that (I can vaguely guess, though).  When nobody knows the IP of the .onion address, how do requests reach it? ...




					tor.stackexchange.com
				



(And no, Onion sites are not resolved with DNS.)


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 5, 2022)

Lucario said:


> you can get illegal substances easily through Tor.


Yeah but most of them literally mail you the drugs... and that just seems way to risky.



Niggergante said:


> Is the dark net without any DNS or just the mainstream ones, because if it's just the mainstream ones I'd argue we're already on the dark net.


So the definitions I know is that any site content that can be accessed without login and stuff is the clearnet.
The deep web is the content that can only be accessed via some kind of login or security.
The dark web would be sites not accessible via your standard www. so thinks like TOR and I assume I2P. It's extra-extra secure basically.

Pretty much this:


----------



## QueenMegan (Sep 5, 2022)

Null give me fucking Trophy Points for logging in on Tor you fucking nigger!!!


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 5, 2022)

Incidentally I just checked. Brave's "Tor" feature has KF blocked.

Realo true-lo Tor only, chums.


----------



## QueenMegan (Sep 5, 2022)

Gunter Hatherer said:


> Incidentally I just checked. Brave's "Tor" feature has KF blocked.
> 
> Realo true-lo Tor only, chums.


You have to open a "New private window with Tor."  Default window won't open onion links.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 5, 2022)

QueenMegan said:


> You have to open a "New private window with Tor."  Default window won't open onion links.


That's what I did. I think.
Are you posting from Brave right now?


----------



## Niggergante (Sep 5, 2022)

Lucario said:


> We are already on the 'dark net' since we aren't accessing the site through 'clear net' means. Instead, we are accessing a Onion site (Kiwifarms). If you are curious on how this process exactly works, there is a really nice Stack Exchange post here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Onion sites aren't resolved with DNS
huh. Never knew that. Good to know.



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Yeah but most of them literally mail you the drugs... and that just seems way to risky.
> 
> 
> So the definitions I know is that any site content that can be accessed without login and stuff is the clearnet.
> ...


Yeah that was my understanding of the terminology.  Also good to know.


----------



## QueenMegan (Sep 5, 2022)

Gunter Hatherer said:


> That's what I did. I think.
> Are you posting from Brave right now?


Yeah, I got the same block message when I opened it on the normal Brave browser, then opened up the Tor tab and it worked fine.


----------



## Niggergante (Sep 5, 2022)

Gunter Hatherer said:


> Incidentally I just checked. Brave's "Tor" feature has KF blocked.
> 
> Realo true-lo Tor only, chums.






Huh?


----------



## urr13 account (Sep 5, 2022)

Gunter Hatherer said:


> Incidentally I just checked. Brave's "Tor" feature has KF blocked.
> 
> Realo true-lo Tor only, chums.


I'm using Brave's tor window right now bro


----------



## XXIV (Sep 5, 2022)

Imagine if the link had ended up containing "ywnbaw"


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 5, 2022)

DOH! 

The way I was running it was infected with "Cloudflareness" in my list of DNS servers.
Most likely those above it on the list were too busy or something.

Fixed. Posted from Brave.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 5, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> Tor is slow
> 
> I2P is mostly old skids trading CP
> 
> *Yggdrasil is new and fast and most of the users are Russian*


Dragon Quest 11, but everyone speaks with a thick Russian accent and Sylvando is in the closet.


----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Sep 5, 2022)

since the future of this site is looking more and more grim by the day, i'm just gonna make sure i say it one last time for the road

niggers

last one out, hit the lights


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 5, 2022)

*REMEMBER, REMEMBER THE 5TH OF SEPTEMBER*


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 5, 2022)

kiwi farms killed my dog said:


> since the future of this site is looking more and more grim by the day, i'm just gonna make sure i say it one last time for the road
> 
> niggers
> 
> last one out, hit the lights


We're not going anywhere.


----------



## Account (Sep 5, 2022)

I made a thread for (not-highly-illegal) Tor link aggregation some time ago, if anyone wants some cool stuff to look at as a darkweb hacker:


			http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion/threads/tor-et-al-links-and-discussion.114215/


----------



## Sweetened Condensed (Sep 5, 2022)

Account said:


> I made a thread for (not-highly-illegal) Tor link aggregation some time ago, if anyone wants some cool stuff to look at as a darkweb hacker:
> 
> 
> http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion/threads/tor-et-al-links-and-discussion.114215/


thank you for this, i will now go hack to the extreme


----------



## schizotypal (Sep 5, 2022)

is there a directory of sites or things on i2p?


----------



## Barry McKockner (Sep 5, 2022)

I think KF should just go completely TOR. Get the casuals and normies out. Only autistic spergs who are dedicated will put in the effort.


----------



## schizotypal (Sep 5, 2022)

Conefused By Alphabets said:


> @Null already uses oxen/lokinet, I don't know if it is simple to run an open Session group, it will be like vanilla telegram but for people who don't want to give out their phone numbers.
> 
> 
> Horrifying thought but hilarious. Many sites have ended up to become such a place, forgoing UX, UI, and the lack of purpose bleeds out the site in the end. Good thing KF isn't devoid of purpose, and kiwis can still gather around for a good laugh no matter what happens.


i've had session setup for ages but literally no one wants to use it.  is there a kf session group?


----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Sep 5, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> We're not going anywhere.


you're right - this ain't over until it's over

niggers!


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 5, 2022)

schizotypal said:


> is there a directory of sites or things on i2p?


A huge list of all currently active sites (registered) can be viewed on the I2P domain registrars' sites.

joajgazyztfssty4w2on5oaqksz6tqoxbduy553y34mf4byv6gpq.b32.i2p/browse/
shx5vqsw7usdaunyzr2qmes2fq37oumybpudrd4jjj4e4vk4uusa.b32.i2p
And sites are also listed on the status indexes:

identiguy.i2p
nytzrhrjjfsutowojvxi7hphesskpqqr65wpistz6wa7cpajhp7a.b32.i2p
KiwiFarms Unofficial Status Page (Down, but comes up if KF goes down)

wf3sa3ak7wybgwpkkmeyvbjlodrunrazifnqqgwrlc7k6s5icruq.b32.i2p
Good chans, no CP:

Kelvinchan: 6s72dyf6jwlvk2u455lksvcs5r7deafc3iniwo5kp4ssm777noma.b32.i2p
Bitchan: bitchan.i2p
Balkanchan: 2m2ebnwffydmcnxmb4hhgjh5eqt4cb4k2wxhffvyrzq37a33x7oq.b32.i2p/pol/
Кислица: khceo3smaxtng2tnuicmcbhdnkk2j6myi4nkigcux76qh3aabdhq.b32.i2p
More Random shit from my bookmarks:

The Free Library: bvpy6xf6ivyws6mshhqmdmr36pruh2hvoceznzeag52mpu647nzq.b32.i2p
Ramble (reddit clone): smv3cryi3n7d5ll7xpvlhstubi5yj4dadeltyrdwdr4onwd2jvvq.b32.i2p/all/new


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 5, 2022)

David Brown said:


> I recall him saying he would rather let the site go down than to be forced to team up with anime people. I could be wrong.


Was that before or after his secret moshi moshi I love anime desu came to light?


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Sep 5, 2022)

I have always wanted to be in the dark web but never thought that I would do that like in this way


----------



## Bingusdingus (Sep 5, 2022)

dilettante said:


> I was literally just thinking about this. I'm not that familiar with Tor browsing so a handy list of .onion links would be a life saver.
> The clearnet died a long time ago.


I'd certainly like to know what I am doing better as well. Been a long while since I went on the TorNet


----------



## Bingusdingus (Sep 5, 2022)

Chocola said:


> why is he so difficult, it's a stupid hill to die on. darknet is just a darknet


He always has to be a contrarian though. Nooo don't tell me what to do


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 5, 2022)

Jeez. I just got around to switching to Firefox. Now I can already see myself switching to Tor in the not too distant future. I'm beginning to adjust to the speed at which the internet and the US gov are deteriorating, and now I don't think there's any such thing as being too pessimistic about the future of the clearnet. It should be blatantly obvious by now that the people who matter, whoever they are, require the normie-net to be 100% pozzed. No room on the planetary web for a single legal-but-offensive site. I actually believe this is no longer just about a forum full of autists practicing maximum irreverence with one another. It's about a site that became a linchpin for free speech, and the people who needed that linchpin pulled immediately and permanently. I think somebody out there got bigger plans than shutting this forum down.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 5, 2022)

Crunk Sneedler said:


> Jeez. I just got around to switching to Firefox. Now I can already see myself switching to Tor in the not too distant future. I'm beginning to adjust to the speed at which the internet and the US gov are deteriorating, and now I don't think there's any such thing as being too pessimistic about the future of the clearnet. It should be blatantly obvious by now that the people who matter, whoever they are, require the normie-net to be 100% pozzed. No room on the planetary web for a single legal-but-offensive site. I actually believe this is no longer just about a forum full of autists practicing maximum irreverence with one another. It's about a site that became a linchpin for free speech, and the people who needed that linchpin pulled immediately and permanently. I think somebody out there got bigger plans than shutting this forum down.


I use Firefox with three profiles: Clearweb, Tor, I2P.

Lets you switch between networks without switching browsers.


----------



## Barry McKockner (Sep 5, 2022)

Crunk Sneedler said:


> Jeez. I just got around to switching to Firefox. Now I can already see myself switching to Tor in the not too distant future. I'm beginning to adjust to the speed at which the internet and the US gov are deteriorating, and now I don't think there's any such thing as being too pessimistic about the future of the clearnet. It should be blatantly obvious by now that the people who matter, whoever they are, require the normie-net to be 100% pozzed. No room on the planetary web for a single legal-but-offensive site. I actually believe this is no longer just about a forum full of autists practicing maximum irreverence with one another. It's about a site that became a linchpin for free speech, and the people who needed that linchpin pulled immediately and permanently. I think somebody out there got bigger plans than shutting this forum down.



I saw someone post on twitter that you don't have a right to free speech on the internet. That's what they want the clearnet to be, and that's what's happening. The clearnet is dead as far as any form of true free expression goes. The darknet is now the real internet, how it was intended.


----------



## Positron (Sep 5, 2022)

Barry McKockner said:


> I think KF should just go completely TOR. Get the casuals and normies out. Only autistic spergs who are dedicated will put in the effort.


Still I wish even the most casual of casuals can easily see the dirt we dug up from all these tranny pedophiles and other tranny miscreants, such as how Anthony "Erin" Reed dealt illicit drugs and almost got one of his client killed.


----------



## Barry McKockner (Sep 5, 2022)

Positron said:


> Still I wish even the most casual of casuals can easily see the dirt we dug up from all these tranny pedophiles and other tranny miscreants, such as how Anthony "Erin" Reed dealt illicit drugs and almost got one of his client killed.


My only goal is mocking. If dissemination of information is your goal, then I've got news for you. There is a reason why they are trying to cancel KF and LibsOfTikTok, but not really 4chan. There is a reason certain people on twitter block people instead of just disabling comments from people they follow. The archiving and dissemination of their own words and actions terrifies them the most. It's hard for normies to understand how 4chan operates. Tell someone there is a thread on them in /b/ and they will be hard pressed to find it. Tell them there is a collection of their publicly accessible information and posts on KF and they lose their shit as it's easily found and digested.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Sep 5, 2022)

Barry McKockner said:


> My only goal is mocking. If dissemination of information is your goal, then I've got news for you. There is a reason why they are trying to cancel KF and LibsOfTikTok, but not really 4chan. There is a reason certain people on twitter block people instead of just disabling comments from people they follow. The archiving and dissemination of their own words and actions terrifies them the most. It's hard for normies to understand how 4chan operates. Tell someone there is a thread on them in /b/ and they will be hard pressed to find it. Tell them there is a collection of their publicly accessible information and posts on KF and they lose their shit as it's easily found and digested.



I am quite convinced that this whole situation we find ourselves in has little to do with trannies and lots to do with the upcoming American midterm elections.

And they don't care about 4chan because it is heavily controlled so that it poses to problems for TPTB, and it provides an outlet for the political energies of spergs to be directed in a harmless manner or even in a way that helps TPTB. Kaczynski called this "The System's Neatest Trick."


----------



## Barry McKockner (Sep 5, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> I am quite convinced that this whole situation we find ourselves in has little to do with trannies and lots to do with the upcoming American midterm elections.
> 
> And they don't care about 4chan because it is a heavily controlled so that it poses to problems for TPTB, and it provides an outlet for the political energies of spergs to be directed in a harmless manner or even in a way that helps TPTB. Kaczynski called this "The System's Neatest Trick."


IDK about that. The midterms are important, but KF doesn't really hurt any political party. You'll find people calling AOC AND MTG retards here.

I think it's got more to do with the culture wars playing out on the clear net, and the nazis running it can't bear to have anyone see them being mocked for their own words or actions.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 5, 2022)

Barry McKockner said:


> IDK about that. The midterms are important, but KF doesn't really hurt any political party. You'll find people calling AOC AND MTG retards here.


This is also why some of the Dark Enlightenment spergs hate us.

The idea of free speech applying to every point of view grates on them pretty hard.


----------



## Chester Rigby (Sep 5, 2022)

Guess this video could fit here...


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 5, 2022)

Barry McKockner said:


> IDK about that. The midterms are important, but KF doesn't really hurt any political party. You'll find people calling AOC AND MTG retards here.
> 
> I think it's got more to do with the culture wars playing out on the clear net, and the nazis running it can't bear to have anyone see them being mocked for their own words or actions.



It is about elections, but not in that way. It's not about the content or the farms specifically. This is a greater project to lock down the clearnet. for "democracy". lest the "wrong" candidates get elected by accident. this is a response to the chain of events that includes Hillary's surprise loss, and the ongoing escalation "misinformation" panic. Google and the other fully cucked sites rolled over, no problem. The Farms is yes problem. The former internet is now the left internet, and the upstart on the clearnet is the right internet. I don't know about the right, but obviously the left has a zero tolerance policy towards the right. Can't cede ground to nazifascists. 

The other day Biden gave a speech in which he declared "MAGA Republicans" enemies of the state. We're a couple of steps away from becoming a one party system. A left one party system. Hmm. That reminds me of something but I just can't quite remember history ...


----------



## dilettante (Sep 6, 2022)

Crunk Sneedler said:


> I don't know about the right, but obviously the left has a zero tolerance policy towards the right. Can't cede ground to nazifascists.


You used the word tolerance which reminded me of a quote I read that went something like: _The Internet is not a public sphere. It is a private sphere that *tolerates* public thought._
And as public thought shifts, the amount of tolerance will also shift. Ten years ago, you could call someone a faggot on the Internet and get away with it. The public thought was that saying faggot is harmless, so the tolerance was high. But the public thought has shifted so dramatically now, to where the Internet has no tolerance at all anymore. Its probably also a bit of the fact that millennials are old enough to be in executive or influential positions in companies, or at least that there is so many of them that company policy needs to change to sate them.


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 6, 2022)

I like the dark web. Null may prefer the clearnet, but rolling over isn't the right choice.


----------



## Gay001 (Sep 6, 2022)

dilettante said:


> You used the word tolerance which reminded me of a quote I read that went something like: _The Internet is not a public sphere. It is a private sphere that *tolerates* public thought._
> And as public thought shifts, the amount of tolerance will also shift. Ten years ago, you could call someone a faggot on the Internet and get away with it. The public thought was that saying faggot is harmless, so the tolerance was high. But the public thought has shifted so dramatically now, to where the Internet has no tolerance at all anymore. Its probably also a bit of the fact that millennials are old enough to be in executive or influential positions in companies, or at least that there is so many of them that company policy needs to change to sate them.


----------



## KingFriko (Sep 6, 2022)

Clearnet post. ALL DOOMERS CAN GET FUCKED! At this point, this website staying on the clearnet is a matter of testing principles. I have to admit, I've gained a lot more respect for Null after this having been critical of him in the past. Fuck the Twitter troons, they're brainwashed.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 6, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> I am quite convinced that this whole situation we find ourselves in has little to do with trannies and lots to do with the upcoming American midterm elections.
> 
> And they don't care about 4chan because it is heavily controlled so that it poses to problems for TPTB, and it provides an outlet for the political energies of spergs to be directed in a harmless manner or even in a way that helps TPTB. Kaczynski called this "The System's Neatest Trick."


4chan has been mostly colonized by slightly-edgy normies, and the parts that haven't are just a mixture of federal agents, bots, and discord gayops groups. 4chan in 2022 is basically like 2014-2015 Reddit at this point, and we all know what happened to Reddit.


Male Idiot said:


> I like the dark web. Null may prefer the clearnet, but rolling over isn't the right choice.


I don't think heading to the dark web is the right idea in the long term. Sure, KF may survive on the dark web, but it'll also mean that one of the few places critical of these individuals is essentially cordoned off from the rest of the internet, allowing those individuals to continue grooming children and doing other heinous shit unopposed.
Though laying low for the time being is a good idea, if only to give the troons time to begin directing their ire towards someone else. Their autism means they have short attention spans, they'll get bored and go after someone else soon enough.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 6, 2022)

This morning the onion site appeared to be disconnected.

Logged on to dot top now. In Tor.


----------



## dumbledore (Sep 6, 2022)

Blouie said:


> Jersh said that he'd rather let the site go down then move it to the darknet.
> I think he said that in one of the recent streams.



Personally, I would turn all the clearnet domains to just a simple info site with tor addy and how to access it ( when there are no options left ), It will be enough for people that really want to access the site. As well as Guarding Tor Mirror with a ddos protection such as Dread's Endgame.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 6, 2022)

Logged into dot top with Opera using their "VPN" proxy.

కివి పొలాలు నడుస్తున్నాయి. ఈ తెలివైన హైదరాబాదీలు.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 7, 2022)

Logged into dot top with Opera using their "VPN" proxy, again.

Getting certificate errors, but know how to get in anyway.
Not a mere annoyance. I'm reporting it as one of the remaining problems.

Very likely this is already on Josh's list, but here it is on GP.
Patience.


----------

